# Dry pup food and Bisto??



## JR MAD (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi only got my pup yesterday and although he (Ernie) has eaten bits of dry food i wondered if i could mix it with a weak formula of Bisto? I did it at breakfast and he finished the lot but i dont want to do this a lot if its not reccommended! What else could i try if not Bisto? Thanks x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Bisto granuals contain alot of salt.

Try some homemade stock


or better still a spoonfull of naturediet and a bit of warm water to make a gravy xx


----------



## JR MAD (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes i did wonder about the salt, right thanks for that i'll do something else x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah id avoid the bisto too, they dont need it and it wont add anything - kibbles are usually balanced meals in one so adding things like this is not going to help anything really  There are so many foods a dog cant eat ... try googling "poisonous foods for dogs" - there are lots and lots of everyday foods you might think were fine


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't mix any other food with your pups food at the moment, let him settle for a week or so before adding anything, what you can do is to put some warm water in it that should make a wee bit of a gravy on it's own. Just out of curiosity and because I'm a nosy old git what are you feeding your pup.

Terri


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Kinski said:


> Don't mix any other food with your pups food at the moment, let him settle for a week or so before adding anything, what you can do is to put some warm water in it that should make a wee bit of a gravy on it's own. Just out of curiosity and because I'm a nosy old git what are you feeding your pup.
> 
> Terri


I agree, don't mess about with your pups diet until he has settled in completely.
The warm water should do the trick


----------



## Ameliexx (Sep 25, 2009)

After reading this thread I decided to google poisonous foods for dogs. I had no idea about mushrooms and have given them to Murphy before hmy: I won't be doing again


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

cool.... theres loads to avoid, milk, weetabix, corn, onions, mushrooms yes, grapes, rasins, chocolate, apple cores are the obvious ones


----------



## JR MAD (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Terri, at present the first bag of food i've bought is Burns puppy food, suitable from 3wks, its a complete food that contains brown rice, chicken, and lots of other lovely sounding stuff! (also developed by a vetinary surgeon)! I've never heard of this make so if you have and can reccommend it i'll use again, or any other reccommendations will be helpful as i want to give my pup the best start x


----------



## JR MAD (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the advice i will take it all onboard and just add a little water from now on x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Burns is a great food for pups. 10 out of 10 stuff, cant recommend it enough 

ive found millbryhill do the best offers as regards price and delivery costs. I gave it mine then as treats slices of apple, bit of swede and sticks of carrot


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Burns is one of the best foods


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

burns is tiptop food! stick to it.


----------

